# identify (one with devil horns)



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 1, 2006)

i found this on Google Images by typing 'black mantid', i think the pics belong to http://www.michaelturco.com/ ( though i cant find them on the site ). anyone know what species it is, or anything about it? :

http://www.michaelturco.com/images/9632,%2...0©%202006.jpg

http://www.michaelturco.com/images/9633,%2...0©%202006.jpg

you'll have to copy and paste them yourself because i think he'll want paying for any images used anywhere. well worth checking out


----------



## wuwu (Aug 1, 2006)

wow they look very cool. someone get these in the hobby ASAP!


----------



## 13ollox (Aug 1, 2006)

Wonder if you could set the conditions so that the coulour would go a deep red !!! then it would be an awesome species . it looks like a variation of Phyllocrania paradoxa !

" OH CHRISTIAN WHERE ARE YOU " !!!


----------



## Joe (Aug 2, 2006)

wow!!! truly amazing! i didnt know there was such a decorative mantis out there! god sure did make amazing creatures. i wonder what that mantis is called probably the real giant devil's mantis lol  

Joe


----------



## Christian (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT THE F.... :shock: :shock: :shock:

There exist pics of THAT species????

This is one of my must-haves. The genus is called _Stenophylla_, it contains 3 species in the neotropics. Could be _St. lobivertex_ or the third one (but not _St. cornigera_), but I borrowed the paper on the third one so I cannot compare them. But _St. lobivertex_ fits very well. Are there also pics from above?

I should use Google more often...

Greetings,

Christian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 2, 2006)

there's an email address at the bottom of his page. i was going to email him but then i thought you might have done that already christian.

there's just those two pics on google, none actually showing on his site that i can see (but they're saved on his domain). none from above but maybe he has more pics ?...


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are truely amazing...

I found this guys website before, but kind of bypassed it as there were no visible mantid photos. He probably has a whole lot more...


----------



## Christian (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.

I did not write the photographer. So, if one of you is willing to do it, do not hesitate. I usually do not expect more photos as are already seen. For most photographers, a mantid is a mantid and after the pics were taken, they are released. They mostly do not know if it's a rare species. But their pics are good...

Christian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 2, 2006)

i'll mail him, see what he says...


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice, very exotic!! Christian, do you know where are they from originally?


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2006)

Well he emailed me back, and said:

The mantid was found in the Amazon rainforest along the Rio Oroso in Peru.

Thats all he said. Didn't mention if he had any more photos.

So, who fancies a trip down to the Peru?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah... Amazon, wonder how many species of mantis have yet to discover in that vast rainforest...sigh


----------



## Lukony (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh to the Amazon I go and pribably will never return.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah me too i'm off bye. gone forever.

the guy emailed me back saying he only has those two photos. oh well.

rough drawing of it:

http://tolweb.org/Stenophylla/12917


----------



## Christian (Aug 3, 2006)

The location confirms _St. lobivertex_. So then.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Gabrieloak67 (Feb 1, 2007)

help!! The links at the top of this page don't seem to work, am dying to see these pics! Anyone copied them so they can paste them back up? Would love to see them, sound amazing.. cheers


----------



## jandl2204 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.michaelturco.com/images/9632,%2...0©%202006.jpg

http://www.michaelturco.com/images/9633,%2...0©%202006.jpg

Select all of the url and enter it into your browser.


----------



## Gabrieloak67 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot mate, great site by the way!


----------



## jandl2204 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheers, you will see it becomes more useful over the next few weeks


----------

